# Anyone using Taggle? (letstaggle.com)



## adamewoods (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone using letstaggle.com? Finding it to be worth it?

Seems like a nice enough way to find new customers, curious if any printers are having any luck on it.


----------



## DCScreenPrint (Feb 13, 2014)

we were interested in this as well I saw someone talking about it on instagram and we thought it would be a nice tool to pick up some work here and there but I would like to hear from someone that has used this service


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We also looked into it but have not started using it. Our one thought is the type of clients it will bring in. The concept is great but we think it will really lead to the price competitive customers (which is fine) but we will want to make sure expectations are set prior to winning bids just on price only.


----------



## taggler (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Folks - 

Josh here at Taggle. I manage the printer community as well as membership. Wanted to thank you guys for the interest. We have actually designed our service specifically to remove the focus away from solely competing on price. There are a variety of factors that goes into a quote. If you have not done so already, I encourage you to apply on our site. There's absolutely no obligation to use our site if you apply and we do a call with each applicant to answer their questions about our service to make sure they are comfortable before proceeding. 

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## DCScreenPrint (Feb 13, 2014)

How long does the application process take I believe I applies over a week ago


----------



## taggler (Feb 22, 2014)

Approximately 2 - 3 weeks total. We've received a lot of applications and are going through them as quickly as we can. I see your application and you should definitely hear from us this week.


----------



## DCScreenPrint (Feb 13, 2014)

Great we are looking forward to it!!


----------

